# fin nippage



## ashleykins (May 21, 2011)

Hi there! I have a question about my sorority girls.

They've been together now about 2 months, (9 of them) and they seem to get along pretty well. On occasion I see them flaring at each other but more often they are just swimming happily.

Though about a week ago I noticed about 5 of them having little nips in their fins.

This was basically right after I added 6 albino cories. 

I tried a month ago to add 3 ottos and they killed them all within 36 hours. 

The cories seem to be doing well but I am worried that they might have stressed my bettas to the point of them fighting. 

any thoughts??

I am looking to add about 4-5 more females soon so I want to make sure they are all healthy and happy before I do that!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fin nipping will happen in a sorority tank,regardless.What most likely happened when adding the other fish,they decided they had to fuss over whos territory was whos.Best way to avoid this some,though not completly,is with the addition of new fish,be it bettas or anything else,rearrange all the plants and decor,and add a few more spots for them to claim.
What size it the tank for them?


----------



## ashleykins (May 21, 2011)

Thank you for the reply!

It's a 29g, I have a few new plants and some nerite snails on their way to me at the moment and when they get here I plan on completely moving everything around. 
This is it right now:


i'm taking one plant out because I don't like it, and the decor will be rearranged 

I am bidding on some thai females on aquabid right now, so I don't know how many I will get but hoping 3-4.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds great!Share pics of the ladies.Who are you buying from?


----------



## ashleykins (May 21, 2011)

I am bidding on 2 crown tails from Thaphrabettas and a couple halfmoons from Over_betta. 

A little nervous because i've never purchased fish on-line, just plants and snails.

Hope they get here ok!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They should be fine.Did you read the feedback?Make sure that you pay the transhipper and be sure to contact her as soon as you win.Let her know that you won the auction,and send the link to her of the one you won.That way she will know they are your fish.Who are you going through,Jennifer or someone else?


----------



## ashleykins (May 21, 2011)

I am going through Julie in CA. I figured she would be best since it's so close. I'm in AZ. I work from home too so I shouldn't have a problem getting the package. 

Neither seller has any neg. or neutrals so I think they should be trustworthy!

Thanks for all the feedback btw! 

another question too- would a betta kill a mystery snail? I have some red ramshorns, but before I got them I had a blue mystery and he just died for some reason.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Most bettas wont bother snails.note i ssaid Most,lol.Sometimes they will peck at them with the WTF look,but usually after a few tries,they leave them be.


----------

